# Grundeln im Winter



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

Nachts beissen weniger Grundeln, und wenns kälter wird auch - angeblich.

Ich bin ja nicht so der Friedfischer, daher meine Frage :
Stimmt das?

Und ab wann (Winter) kann man mit zurückgehenden Grundelbissen rechnen?


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Das stimmt beides- zumindest in unserer Region.

Sind schon deutlich weniger geworden- ab 12 Grad abwärts sitzen die dann nur noch in der Steinpackung und versuchen sich warm zu zittern 


...ich vermisse sie auf jeden Fall jetzt schon


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

ahhh, danke, hilft mir sehr!!


----------



## phirania (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Bei uns am DEK fängt man zur Zeit noch sehr gut Grundeln.
Was aber auffällt,es sind sehr viele große schwarze Grundeln die ja sonst immer den Laich bewachen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Grundeln laichen mehrmals im Jahr! (das ist ja eins der Probleme mit den gierigen Kerlchen). Auslöser dafür sind wie bei anderen Fischarten, Temperaturunterschiede bzw. Sprünge.... und schon gehts wieder los.


Dennoch, sobald das Wasser richtig abkühlt, gibts auch weniger Grundelkontakte.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Bei uns im Main lässts meistens so ab Ende Oktober stark nach. Wenn du also noch nen Vorrat brauchst, jetzt anfangen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Ist das auch eure Erfahrung so mit 12 Grad wie Polarfuchs schreibt?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Falls reiner Massen-Köfi-Bedarf ohne Angelspaßanspruch, würd ichs auch mal mit ner Senke direkt an der Packung versuchen.

Irgendwelches nicht gleich wegtreibende bzw. sinkende Futterzeugs (die fressen ja fast alles) druff uffs Netz und ab dafür.


----------



## Mind (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Im Münsteraner DEK kann ich bestätigen das bei unter 10 Grad die Grundel bisse in der Fahrt extrem Nachlassen. Feeder im Sommer nicht mehr wegen den Grundeln...
Direkt an der Packung gehen die dann immer noch aber natürlich auch weniger.

Samstag waren das aber noch einige die ich da beim Feeder dran hatte.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Jou so ab 10-12º werden sie deutlich träge unter 5 grad muss man sich am Rhein schon anstrengen um welche zu fangen. 
Aber Thomas, friedfisch? Die haben doch Zähne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Aber Friedfischangler kommen am öftesten mit denen in Kontakt ;-))

Ich will die diesmal auch nicht fangen, sondern was ausprobieren, wo ich die gerne vermeiden würde.


----------



## Kauli11 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Gestern am DEK noch jede Menge gefangen.

Wir haben ca. 3-4 mtr. vor der Spundwand in ca. 5 mtr. Wassertiefe geangelt.

Nicht eine schwarze war dabei.

#h


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber Friedfischangler kommen am öftesten mit denen in Kontakt ;-))



Würde ich nicht so sagen, die Tierchen haben eine Beisskraft und Willensstärke nach allem zu schnappen. Da bekommste teils nen Schreck beim Spinnfischen, wenn dir die Grundeln am Gummi rum knabbern bzw. versuchen den in die Steine zu ziehen....

Kann man aber gut von "normalen" Bissen unterscheiden. Macht bei Zander, Barsch und Hecht nur einmal rums... Grundeln zerren richtig drann rum, was sich mehreren kleineren Zupfen in kurzen Abständen widerspiegelt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Also ich drille oft genug nen mittleren Barsch, der sich an der Wasseroberfläche dann als kapitale Grundel herausstellt....|kopfkrat


----------



## Aurikus (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das auch eure Erfahrung so mit 12 Grad wie Polarfuchs schreibt?



Ich kann das unterstreichen, was der Polarfuchs geschrieben hat. 
Wir kommen aber mehr oder weniger aus der selben Region und stehen auch mal nebeneinander am Gewässer. :-D

Jedoch würde ich mal behaupten, dass es sich "fast" überall ähnlich verhält.


----------



## Mastermind (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Rhein: wo sind alle Grundeln bloß hin?


----------



## Korallenplaty (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Ab November kann ich wieder ans Wasser (Datteln Hamm Kanal).
Ich hoffe ja, dass wenigstens in der kalten Jahreszeit Schluss mit Grundeln ist. 

Wurm sowieso aber selbst das Angeln mit Köderfisch auf Zander und Barsch konnte ich in diesem Jahr tagsüber völlig vergessen. 

Wäre ja nur wünschenswert, wenn ich mal am Tage mit dem Köfi oder (ob ich da nicht zu viel verlange) mit dem Wurm angeln könnte. 

So gesehen muss ich mich ja richtig über den heutigen Schnee freuen..


----------



## Weißtanne (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Ich stippe auch im Winter die Grundeln im Rhein, um die als Köfis zu benutzen.Die beissen eigentlich das ganze Jahr,und deren Brut findest du das ganze Jahr über in jeder Grösse ,als ob die über das ganze Jahr hinweg laichen sogar im Winter.Hat vielleicht noch jemand Jungfische in späten Winter beobachtet?


----------



## Lasnik90 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Hallo @ all,

mal eine Frage:

Ab wann beißen die Grundeln wieder in annehmbarer Stückzahl?

Kann man das grob an einem Monat fest machen (z.B. März-April) und ist die "magische Grenze" 10-12°C Wassertemperatur ?

Ich werde nächstes Jahr an einem "Grundebrennpunkt" fischen und mich interessiert es, ab wann mit den Monstern zu rechnen ist.

VG Niklas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Am Monat nicht unbedingt,solange die Wassertemperaturen noch im besagten Bereich sind,fängt man die auch im Dezember.Gab ja vor Jahren mal einen recht milden Herbst und erst ab Ende Januar richtige Kälte.

Da hatten hier Kanäle noch im Dezember Wassertemperaturen um 11 Grad.Da biss nahezu alles,was Flossen trägt.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Wobei man sich ja schon fragen muss, ob es nicht von Vorteil ist, wenn die Grundeln möglichst lange auf den angestammten Plätzen verweilen? Damit sind sie ja auch eine gut kalkulierbare Beute für die Räuber, was dem Angler auch nur zum Vorteil gereichen kann.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Da ist was dran.Potentielle Beute((und dann auch noch so rel.unbeweglich) ist ja wie ein gedeckter Tisch.

Zumindest beim Barschangeln hilft auch die eine oder andere Technikabwandlung ,um die Attacken der kleinen Nervensägen umgehen bzw minimieren zu können und trotzdem Gestreifte ans Band zu bekommen[emoji6]


----------



## bacalo (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*



Andal schrieb:


> Wobei man sich ja schon fragen muss, ob es nicht von Vorteil ist, wenn die Grundeln möglichst lange auf den angestammten Plätzen verweilen? Damit sind sie ja auch eine gut kalkulierbare Beute für die Räuber, was dem Angler auch nur zum Vorteil gereichen kann.



:m...bis auf dem Foto...(Avatar)
heißt den Bruder "DJ Ötzi".

Zur Sache:
Hier am Main glänzen derzeit auch meine Augen :vik:,  dieses Jahr tolle Barsche, gute Küchenzander zwischen 58 und 65 cm.  Auch der eine oder andere Esox hat Hunger; wie auch die anderen Grundelliebhaber stehen diese Räuber sehr.. sehr gerne in der Nähe ihrer "Kraftquelle".  Somit ist mit vermehrten Köderverlust zu rechnen...äh..höhere Investitionen#c.

Aber derzeit glänzen nicht nur meine Augen -Nein- auch mein Filitiermesser blendet :k mich. 

Greets
Peter


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*



bacalo schrieb:


> :m...bis auf dem Foto...(Avatar)
> heißt den Bruder "DJ Ötzi".



Nein, nicht verwandt, aber die Frage kommt öfter.


----------



## Lasnik90 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Vielen Dank, für die Antworten.
Damit kann ich was anfangen#6


----------



## ewigerSchneider (3. November 2015)

*AW: Grundeln im Winter*

Also wir haben auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Grundelfänge in den Uferbereichen und Flachwasserzonen unvermittelt aufhören.
Aufgefallen ist uns das, da wir Grundeln gerne als Zanderköder verwenden. Wenn wir aber erst in der Dämmerung am Wasser ankamen guckten wir in die Röhre.


----------

